# Panda vs Takom



## airman34 (May 18, 2011)

I have found a tank model I would like to get and there are 2 different companies that I could it from, Panda and Takom. Anybody have any thought as to which would be the better choice? While I do want good details I do not want 3000 parts.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

What kit?

My experience with Panda is a bit limited. They make the Object 279 Soviet Atomic Tank and their kit is inferior to the Takom kit, at least as far as accuracy goes. Of the three kits of the Object 279 (Panda, Takom and Amusing Hobby) the Takom one is the most accurate.

The kit went together well. The actual tank is complicated, so some areas of the kit are necessarily so. But, for the most part, it was well engineered and easy to build. The two areas that took some effort were some of the small photo-etch parts that lack any real instructions for their shaping and placement, and the tracks. The tracks (there were hundreds of links to make 4 tracks) fit together loosely and were rather difficult to glue together. They fit well - it was just a lot of work.

A friend of mine built the big Panda 1/16 Panzer 38(t). Nice kit although really very simple for a kit of that size. It was, more or less, like a 1/35 kit blown up big.

I have a couple other Takom kits and they are good solid models.


----------



## airman34 (May 18, 2011)

thank you for responding. I am actually interested in the Project 279 kit, it's what got me to post/ask the question of which company is better


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

"Object 279 Soviet Atomic Tank"
Never heard of this before and now I want one.

When you start your build please post photos!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The trouble is that NONE of the three kits of the Object 279 are what I would call great. Each has its own issues. Takoms probably has the most awkward tracks, but the shape and detail of the turret and hull are best. Plus they correctly represent the suspension height. The way the tank sits today in the Kubinka Museum is because the suspension has collapsed under the weight of the tank. At least Takom lets you model the tank as it looked when it was built, as well as how it looks today. You also get an optional, hypothetical, short gun barrel. I never could figure out a couple of the photo etch racks or boxes that go on the turret. But, otherwise, it was a pretty un-eventful build. The tracks take the most work. be prepared to spend a lot of time working with 400 something links. The way the suspension is engineered in the kit too, you cant build it separately from the hull. You have to glue it all in place then paint. The Takom kit is good. I think most people would be happy with it and I had no earth shattering issues. Oh, I did buy the RB Models metal gun barrel. They are cheap (check ebay) and very easy to use. You just cut off part of the kit barrel at the back (you get two complete turrets and guns anyway in the kit) and fit the metal barrel.


----------

